# Now: mobile calls charged per second



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Now you can be charged per second for your mobile calls (I think only prepaid customers):
Vodafone: Vodafone per Second Calls to Europe are cheaper now, before it was 4,1/3,5 pond per minute.
Etisalat: Etisalat


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Now you can be charged per second for your mobile calls (I think only prepaid customers):
> Vodafone: Vodafone per Second Calls to Europe are cheaper now, before it was 4,1/3,5 pond per minute.
> Etisalat: Etisalat


Do you have to sign up for it or do you automatically change?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

GM1 said:


> Now you can be charged per second for your mobile calls (I think only prepaid customers):
> Vodafone: Vodafone per Second Calls to Europe are cheaper now, before it was 4,1/3,5 pond per minute.
> Etisalat: Etisalat


I signed up for the cheaper international call, 1.99 per minute i think from vodaphone. i just had to dial a number from my mobile and it was set up.


----------

